# containers for body butters



## Ann Marie (Oct 4, 2013)

Hi! 

Just wondering if anyone has any suggestions on where is the best place to get containers for body butters (looking for around 5 oz but could be more or less). Thanks so much for the help!


----------



## Trinity (Oct 4, 2013)

Good question ...... I have been looking for them too and when you can find them they want your first born for them. Which frankly today I wouldn't mind giving to them  But I ended up finding 4 ounce ball jars on sale for half price at Shoprite and bought those. They were under a dollar a piece and I thought I could find something crafty to do with them .... I hope


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 4, 2013)

I buy my jars at Nature's Garden or Wholesale Supplies Plus.  I only use plastic though as I wouln't want anytone to drop glass and get hurt with slippery hands.

If you are looking to buy in bulk you can check SKS.


----------



## savonierre (Oct 4, 2013)

I make solid body butter and use twist tubes. I get my other jars at Voyageur. SKS has decent prices.


----------



## StarBrown (Oct 4, 2013)

Not sure where you are, but Container and Packaging has good prices (the shipping killed it for me).  So, I use SKS Bottle; they only sell by the box, which was about 24 for the sizes I get.  I got 48 containers & lids with shipping for about $50.  When I used to use glass, I used Cape Bottle. After I dropped one on my bathroom floor, I had to bite the bullet and use that "evil" plastic.  I used to get my tins from Independent Can Co, because they're local and let me come to the warehouse.  If you want metal tins, you may want to check them out.

containerandpackaging.com
sks-bottle.com
store.capebottlecoinc.com
www.independentcan.com


----------



## puntacocosoaps (Oct 4, 2013)

Can't beat thechemistrystore.com


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making
www.puntacocosoaps.com


----------



## lsg (Oct 4, 2013)

Reasonable prices and shipping here:

http://www.soapandthings.com/c-54-jars.aspx


----------

